# Sharpblades



## Horns (May 29, 2017)

So did he retire? I saw he had his equipment on the marketplace. I enjoyed talking with him and am fortunate enough to own one of his blades.


----------



## getaff (May 29, 2017)

What is he selling?  I could not find any of the gear.  I am wanting to start making knives


----------



## fireman401 (May 29, 2017)

From our Facebook conversations, he has retired.  I hated to hear that he was giving it up.  I am fortunate to have several of his blades and was looking forward to getting another or so as time went own.  A Gentleman for sure!


----------



## T-N-T (May 30, 2017)

He makes some dang good stuff.  I hate to hear that there will be no more.


----------



## marknga (May 30, 2017)

Yes I saw on Facebook that he was retiring from the knife making.
Wishing him the best.
A great blade smith and a better man than that.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 31, 2017)

I probably have 8 knives that Raleigh built.  However, I wanted to have him build 2 more sets, Canadian skinner and bird and Trout.  Too bad I put it off too long


----------



## CC Rider (May 31, 2017)

Congratulations Sharpblades! I sincerely hope that you enjoy your retirement. I wish that I had taken the time to contact and get to know you.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen for the kind words I will be checking in from time to time


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jun 5, 2017)

Man, I sure am going to miss you Raleigh. I was hoping to get another couple of your oyster knifes before you retired. No one makes a better one! I hope you enjoy your retirement though!


----------



## Shug (Jun 5, 2017)

I've always admired the skill of the knife makers here. I've been especially drawn toward Mr. Tabors work. But shoulda coulda woulda and I'm to late. Mr Tabor I wish you well in your retirement, enjoy yourself sir.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jun 6, 2017)

Wishing him luck on the retirement.  I just wish I hadn't waited so long on getting one of his folders.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 6, 2017)

I am glad I got one of his knives before he retired.


----------



## Bigtimber (Jun 6, 2017)

A true craftsman. Hope you enjoy your retirement Sir.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm obviously late to this party.  Good luck to you Raleigh in your retirement!  Raleigh helped me out a lot many years ago learning to make knives, thanks Buddy.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 19, 2017)

Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 19, 2017)

Good luck Raleigh and thanks for my knife. It is a classic.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 21, 2017)

Just reading the news, been more out of touch that I thought since our move to S.W. Oklahoma. 
Congratulations Mr. Tabor!! I truly hope you enjoy the time. 
I'm blessed to have the privilege to be the current caretaker of several of your blades. My sons will be good stewards too, as the next generation caretakers.
God Bless you and your family Sir!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 22, 2017)

Earl thank you sir


----------

